# Enough money to live in HK?



## alyyk123 (May 17, 2015)

Do you think $12000HKD/month is enough to live in HK? If accommodation is already provided? Thanks!


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

alyyk123 said:


> Do you think $12000HKD/month is enough to live in HK? If accommodation is already provided? Thanks!


It can be difficult. Transport cost can be high if you live far away from your work place. 

Income Tax can be an issue, as you usually pay your income tax at the end of the tax year. The tax free allowance for 2015/16 is HK$120,000. 

http://www.ird.gov.hk/eng/pdf/pam61e.pdf

You need to remember that as an employee in Hong Kong, 5% of your wages would go to Mandatory Provident Fund (MPF). MPF is a compulsory pension saving scheme for workers in Hong Kong. 

Employee


----------



## hoiseazzn (Jun 12, 2015)

If you no need to pay the rent, HKD12K is enough for cost of living but you don't expect to have a good quality of life, just think of the life when your were student.


----------

